# SureFire G2 vs 6P?



## ErikVR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've currently got a black G2, and want a second SF light. What's the comparo on the G2 vs the 6P? I like the G2 in the winter; not as cold as metal-bodied lights (like my Mags).
The Z2 looks like a cool light, too, but the price jump is a bit more than I'd like.


----------



## mdocod (Jan 2, 2008)

If you like the plastic-composite body of the G2 I say go for it. 

The advantage of the 6P would be that it would look more correct with add-ons like turbo-heads and extensions for more cells if you wanted to make a bigger light out of it in the future. The other advantage is that if you ever want to run an LED drop-in module, the aluminum will sink heat away better, which will be better for the LED module. 

If those things are not important and you like the G2 as is, having another can never hurt. I have 2 Maxfires because I like them that much. Both get used a lot, I like to carry them as a pair in their holsters on my belt so I always have a spare, or one that I can hand to a friend if we both need flashlights at the same time or something like that. 

They both [6P and G2] run the same lamps, same batteries, and have the same rechargeable upgrade options as far as lithium-ion is concerned.

Personally I would run a low output lamp in the black one for standard stuff, and drop a P61 or other high output option in a yellow one. That way they would be easy to distinguish.


----------



## nickz (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to the 6p you would be buying basically the same light setup. No offense but I do not see any logic to doing that. Have you thought about buying a G2L? I have one and I use it to get the most out of the 123 cells. When the cells in my C2 will no longer light up the lamp, I take them out and throw them in the G2L and get a few hours of decent light out of them.

If however you are starting a surefire collection then I say go for the 6p or the C2 or the Z2 as a start. The 6P of course is going to be the cheapest addition to your collection.

If you want a 2 cell light with a pocket clip then move up to the C2 or the E2e. Again though the C2, just like the 6P would be giving you no other options than you current G2 other than an aluminum body and a pocket clip(on the C2). The E2e would actually give you some other options such as the MN02 lamp that provides 25 lumen for 2.5 hours on a set of cells. 

With both lights there are the lumens factory options if you want to convert to a rechargeable light. I don't remember who said it, but I agree that there is no such thing as "free lumens". Once you go rechargeable you have to buy the cells and a good charger. For me, once I took that step I realized that after buying quality equipment that I had alot of money wrapped up in it which could have bought alot of standard CR123's and not messed with the hassle of always being around the charger when charging to be safe, etc. I have since just started using the standard CR123's and not worried about the rechargeable setups.

I'll stop rambling now, I just wanted to point out that I too agree that there is no such thing as "free lumens". If you are like me, you start and then get sucked in and need several chargers, several different types of cells, a charger and setup to properly balance charge LiIon's if charging more than one at a time, etc. It is then a never ending process of needing new or more equipment. For me, going through half a dozen or so CR123's per week is not a concern with some of the good cells out there for around $1 each when buying in bulk.

Just my opinion :twothumbs .


----------



## nickz (Jan 2, 2008)

mdocod said:


> Personally I would run a low output lamp in the black one for standard stuff, and drop a P61 or other high output option in a yellow one. That way they would be easy to distinguish.



I really like that idea! I think next time I order some lights that i will consider that but with my C2's. I have a black one now, but I'll pick up one in HA (hopefully olive drab) and pick up the P61 lamp to run in one or the other that way I know instantly which light I am carrying for the day. I don't know why I had not considered this before  .


----------



## mdocod (Jan 2, 2008)

yea, on my maxfires I run one with the rubber grip and one without, that way I know which is which, one runs the HO-4 on an 18650 (it's bored out) the other runs a HO-9 or G90 or Pathfinder P90 (depending on the mood I'm in). I'm planning on painting them someday so I can have the rubber grips back on both, but then again, having different textile feels also makes it easier to reach in a pocket blind and know what you are getting when you come out.


----------



## pbs357 (Jan 2, 2008)

I realize this is the Incan forum so this may be a bit off, but this is one big difference...the 6p is better for heat management if you're using a high powered LED drop in since it is all aluminum. The Nitrolon will not dissipate heat away from the modlue like the 6p's aluminum would, thus potentially hurting the output and life of the LED.


----------



## Grox (Jan 2, 2008)

pbs357 said:


> I realize this is the Incan forum so this may be a bit off, but this is one big difference...the 6p is better for heat management if you're using a high powered LED drop in since it is all aluminum. The Nitrolon will not dissipate heat away from the modlue like the 6p's aluminum would, thus potentially hurting the output and life of the LED.



Incorrect. The Surefire P60L has a thermal sensor in it. The circuitry drops the power to the LED so that the LED does not suffer adversely from heat... 

So it is fine to use the P60L in an ALL nitrolon bodied SF - you will just get longer runtime at the cost of brightness.


----------



## tussery (Jan 2, 2008)

Grox said:


> Incorrect. The Surefire P60L has a thermal sensor in it. The circuitry drops the power to the LED so that the LED does not suffer adversely from heat...
> 
> So it is fine to use the P60L in an ALL nitrolon bodied SF - you will just get longer runtime at the cost of brightness.


He didn't say it had to be a P60L there are plenty of other drop-ins for the 6P and G2.


----------



## Grox (Jan 2, 2008)

tussery said:


> He didn't say it had to be a P60L there are plenty of other drop-ins for the 6P and G2.



True. At any rate, I thought it was worth pointing out the exception. I probably was too harsh in branding the response incorrect.


----------



## kelmo (Jan 3, 2008)

Get a 9P!

The P90 lamp is very satisfying, you get P61 like output (not beam profile) for about an hours worth of runtime. Like the others have stated, the G2 and 6P are essentially the same light. 

Then you can get a Turbohead, cell extender, brighter lamp assemblies, spares carriers...

The real question is, how much money do you want to spend?!

My G2 has now cost me about $750!!!

Welcome to the money pit!


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Jan 3, 2008)

If you really want an easy upgrade for the G2, buy one of the P60LED modules, If you want another light, you can get a 6PLED or G2LED depending weather or not you want a metal bodied light. As other members have mentioned, the G2 and 6P are pretty much the same except for material type and that the G2 uses a lexan window instead of the 6P Pyrex window.


----------



## kelmo (Jan 3, 2008)

Lightingguy321 said:


> ...buy one of the P60LED modules...



I agree. I got to use mine for the 1st time outside last night for an evening stroll with my wife. It was dark, moonless, with enough water vapor in the air to track the beam. The output was just right IMHO. Big hotspot, lots of spill, and it easily illuminated targets at 30m. The color rendition was not that bad in that 30m cone. I used it in an open field with lots of brown and green vegetation and over a retention pond. No problems. 

Get one, you can also use it in your "new 9P!"

Oops! I just realized this is the incan forum. My humble apologies to the "Hotwire Guys-n-Gals." You guys can be brutal...


----------



## pbs357 (Jan 5, 2008)

Z2 is a really neat take on the P60/P90 LA style Surefires. I handled one the other day, and will be buying one to go with my belt gear (when carrying concealed). For use with a handgun and "Surefire Technique" this body style can't be beat. If the Z2 is a bit pricey for your next move, check out a G2Z as it is the Nitrolon twin brother of the Z2 (i.e., the less expensive, lighter, warmer-in-freezing-weather brother!).

Regarding my earlier post about "high power" LEDs and the G2 vs 6P, aluminum undoubtedly has an advantage over Nitrolon regarding long term output and LED life due to heat transfer - regardless of the module used. My reference though is in regards to the 900mAh+ driven, P4 binned - Q5 binned, 200+lumen drop in modules that are currently available. Thermal properties aside, I would not consider the P60L a "high power" LED when compared to these.


----------



## ErikVR (Jan 8, 2008)

pbs357 said:


> Z2 is a really neat take on the P60/P90 LA style Surefires. I handled one the other day, and will be buying one to go with my belt gear (when carrying concealed). For use with a handgun and "Surefire Technique" this body style can't be beat. If the Z2 is a bit pricey for your next move, check out a G2Z as it is the Nitrolon twin brother of the Z2 (i.e., the less expensive, lighter, warmer-in-freezing-weather brother!)...


 
Oh, cool...
I didn't know there was a Nitrolon version of the Z2. I may have to save my pennies for that one.


----------



## Grox (Jan 8, 2008)

ErikVR said:


> Oh, cool...
> I didn't know there was a Nitrolon version of the Z2. I may have to save my pennies for that one.



I've only handled it once, at a CPF meet, but I was extremely impressed by its aesthetics and ergonomics.

If I wasn't dirt broke, I'd purchase a nitrolon-bodied SF in no time!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 9, 2008)

kelmo said:


> The real question is, how much money do you want to spend?!
> 
> My G2 has now cost me about $750!!!
> 
> Welcome to the money pit!


 
Boy oh boy do I know what you mean!
My G2 was my "gateway drug" of flashaholism!
Now with the Mag623, I am shooting black tar heroin here.


----------

